# Alternatives au Finder ?



## Momozeel (19 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
Tout juste débarqué sur la planète Mac, je vous avoue malgré mon émerveillement généralisé être un peu déçu du Finder de SnowLeopard.
Impossibilité de Couper/Coller, Drag & Drop compliqué et donc lenteur et manque de fluidité de transfert de fichiers au trackpad, faibles possibilités de personnalisation des affichages etc.
Bref j'imagine que je ne suis pas le seul à ne pas m'en accomoder.
Je me suis donc mis en chasse d'un soft ou d'une application de remplacement. Je n'ai pour l'instant trouvé que Path Finder (39$) et Totalfinder, moins complet mais au prix un peu plus raisonable de 15$.

Toutefois, pour mon petit budget d'étudiant, cela fait un peu cher pour simplement améliorer une fonction de base de l'OS.

Je viens donc vous demander si vous connaissez des alternatives gratuites aux problèmes mentionnés plus haut, et notamment au Couper/Coller et Drag & Drop.

Merci d'avance !

Indépendamment du fait que tu semble le seul à constater ça, perso, je coupe/colle comme une bête, tout ce que je drag se drop sans aucun problème et seule la performance des disques/clés utilisé(e)s apporte des limites à la "fluidité" de mes transferts de fichiers, et ce malgré un Mac au bas mot 4 fois moins rapide que le tien (G4 bi-pro 1,42 Ghz de 7 ans d'âge, même s'il était "le top du top" à l'époque), et un léopard qui n'est pas "snow" (la neige, c'est froid, c'est pitêt ça qui freeze le tien, ce qui te défrise du coup :rateau: ), il n'en demeure pas moins que les problèmes de Finder sont liés à Mac OS, et que les recherches d'alternatives au dit Finder relèvent du sous forum rattaché à "Mac OS X" : "Customisation". En conséquence de quoi : téléportation -> Go !


----------

